# [solved]ETPS/2 elantech

## m1ndgr3p

Hi there, boot freezing for 60 sec when gentoo detects elantech touchpad, after configuring kernel 3.14.5. Netbook ASUS U24E.

```
Jun  2 17:18:39 laptop kernel: [    2.552964] input: PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input14

Jun  2 17:18:39 laptop kernel: [   62.371329] Bluetooth: Firmware file "ath3k-1.fw" not found

```

While configuring I had choosen in Device drivers->input devices support->mice-><*>   PS/2 mouse and [*]     Elantech PS/2 protocol extension

I had updated drivers for synaptics but it didn't helps me.

What logs do U need to give me advice how to solve this problem?

UPD: Any ideas advices?Last edited by m1ndgr3p on Thu Jun 19, 2014 8:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ant P.

```
emerge linux-firmware
```

----------

## m1ndgr3p

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge linux-firmware
> ```
> ...

 

Does not work!!!

----------

## desultory

 *m1ndgr3p wrote:*   

> Does not work!!!

 How so?

Elaborate, elucidate, post logs, give us something to work with so that we can begin to narrow down the problem space and find the fault and, potentially, solutions.

----------

## chithanh

If the kernel driver is built-in, then the firmware must also be built into the kernel. Set in your kernel config:

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="ath3k-1.fw"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware/"
```

Alternatively, build ath3k as module.

----------

## m1ndgr3p

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> If the kernel driver is built-in, then the firmware must also be built into the kernel. Set in your kernel config:
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="ath3k-1.fw"
> 
> ...

 

thnx, but this topic start because my touchpad not bluetooth.

 *desultory wrote:*   

>  *m1ndgr3p wrote:*   Does not work!!! How so?
> 
> Elaborate, elucidate, post logs, give us something to work with so that we can begin to narrow down the problem space and find the fault and, potentially, solutions.

 

In first post I asked: "What logs do U need to give me advice how to solve this problem?"

from kernel config:

```

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_MATRIXKMAP is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1366

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5588 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5589 is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT1070 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT2160 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA6416 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA8418 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8323 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8333 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MAX7359 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MCS is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MPR121 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_OPENCORES is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_CYAPA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

```

part of dmesg:

```

[    2.412389] psmouse serio4: elantech: assuming hardware version 3 (with firmware version 0x450f00)

[    2.425319] Switched to clocksource tsc

[    2.427697] psmouse serio4: elantech: Synaptics capabilities query result 0x68, 0x15, 0x0a.

[    2.490444] input: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input13

[   62.246377] Bluetooth: Firmware file "ath3k-1.fw" not found

```

----------

## Ant P.

The delay has nothing to do with your touchpad and everything to do with your bluetooth driver timing out after a minute due to missing firmware.

----------

## m1ndgr3p

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> The delay has nothing to do with your touchpad and everything to do with your bluetooth driver timing out after a minute due to missing firmware.

 

U think if not include options 4 bluetooth to kernel it will boot without delay?

----------

## m1ndgr3p

I reconfigured my kernel without bluetooth and now no delay. Thnx guys!

----------

